# Old Mill Work stuff



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 11, 2020)

A friend sent this link to me. It's of the Blue Ox Millworks somewhere in california. There are a LOT of pictures, mostly of old foot powered woodworking equipment, then some looms, an apothecary workbench, a few old cars and such. If you have a lot of time, take a look......... Jerry (in Tucson)

https://eur05.safelinks.protection....sv6T74sGmMyPYmzpMd7poFVtz85inIZsY=&reserved=0

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2020)

Jerry, the link is for directions to the place.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 11, 2020)

It's about 2 1/2 hours from me, although I've not been there. A woodworker I know said this was a good place to visit. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 11, 2020)

Tony said:


> Jerry, the link is for directions to the place.


Tony and any others who have an interest, click on the link, and in the upper left corner is a picture. Click on it, and enjoy the rest of the pictures........ At least my computer allows that......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 12, 2020)

That's really cool!!!


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 12, 2020)

That would be a very cool place to visit. Thank you Jerry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

